# Calvin's Commentaries - Large Print Ed.



## Narnian (Feb 6, 2008)

I just picked up the large print edition of Calvin's Commentaries if anybody needs to borrow one.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## etexas (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Ivan (Feb 6, 2008)

I think I'll interlibrary loan those. The librarian will love me.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Grymir (Feb 7, 2008)

That is great. Truth is stranger than fiction!


----------



## ANT (Feb 7, 2008)

I needed a good laugh this morning ... THX!


----------

